# Apartment question



## Nekoosa (Nov 28, 2017)

so today I had my first real large group of apartment drop offs( usually I have 3-4 when I do have them) and went to the leasing office; who actually took them from me. So my question is how do you handle this.

I dropped them all off and marked them all delivered together. Noted “ delivered to leasing office”. Should I have done each John Smith and Jane doe separately or it’s okay to just pull them together in one large drop?


----------



## ryant18 (Apr 19, 2016)

I think it depends on the type of apartment you go to. First, I would check if the leasing office have lockers. If so, I'll just drop it in the lockers. It would also depend on many factors such as location, time of day and package count. If its a bad location, I would just knock on every door and then leave the rest at the leasing office. Apartments that are spread out with guest parking, I would just drive around and deliver them to the door. Places where I have to walk all around, I would just drop them off at the leasing office. I think either way is fine and nobody is going to complain to Amazon. There was a few instances where I left the packages out in the hallway in the front of the door. I think I shouldn't do that again.


----------



## Nekoosa (Nov 28, 2017)

ryant18 said:


> I think it depends on the type of apartment you go to. First, I would check if the leasing office have lockers. If so, I'll just drop it in the lockers. It would also depend on many factors such as location, time of day and package count. If its a bad location, I would just knock on every door and then leave the rest at the leasing office. Apartments that are spread out with guest parking, I would just drive around and deliver them to the door. Places where I have to walk all around, I would just drop them off at the leasing office. I think either way is fine and nobody is going to complain to Amazon. There was a few instances where I left the packages out in the hallway in the front of the door. I think I shouldn't do that again.


Thanks. But doesn't really answer the question I'm posing. It has to do with when I dropped them off I clicked all 8 packages as 1 drop instead of this package for mr Jones, this package for mrs Johnson. I marked them all in one grouping instead of each individual.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Nekoosa said:


> Thanks. But doesn't really answer the question I'm posing. It has to do with when I dropped them off I clicked all 8 packages as 1 drop instead of this package for mr Jones, this package for mrs Johnson. I marked them all in one grouping instead of each individual.


If the leasing office will take them, do all at once, and have the leasing office person sign for them using that leasing persons name. All at once, one signature, by leasing office person, using leasing office persons name.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

If it's only a few packages then I don't bother with the office because the Flex drivers in my area have pretty much pissed off every leasing agent. Several times I've been asked to attempt delivery first and then come back. I always tell them no problem, then I do a few more stops in the area before coming back and saying I delivered a few, here's the rest. Technically, not a lie since I did deliver some (just not at their complex). This is often faster than attempting each unit even if it means backtracking a few minutes. YMMV...


----------



## ryant18 (Apr 19, 2016)

Nekoosa said:


> Thanks. But doesn't really answer the question I'm posing. It has to do with when I dropped them off I clicked all 8 packages as 1 drop instead of this package for mr Jones, this package for mrs Johnson. I marked them all in one grouping instead of each individual.


I just select all and select secure mail room and add leasing office in the notes.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

ryant18 said:


> I just select all and select secure mail room and add leasing office in the notes.


No. Don't do that. Clients will go look for the package by their mailbox and then you'll get hit with DNR. Nobody reads notes.

Do receptionist. Type the <name> - leasing office.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Chicago-uber said:


> No. Don't do that. Clients will go look for the package by their mailbox and then you'll get hit with DNR. Nobody reads notes.
> 
> Do receptionist. Type the <name> - leasing office.


It's not that customer don't read the notes, the notes ARE for other drivers. Customers never see them. Amazon would never let the drivers send notes to customers without censors.


----------



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

On a trivial note, this one time I was able to unload twelve packages with the leasing manager. I almost wet myself. Thus leaving me with two packages left.


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

Nekoosa said:


> Thanks. But doesn't really answer the question I'm posing. It has to do with when I dropped them off I clicked all 8 packages as 1 drop instead of this package for mr Jones, this package for mrs Johnson. I marked them all in one grouping instead of each individual.


Your fine with doing all at once. I did it all the time. I never do apartments. I go straight to leasing office. Well let me rephrase that. I drive in apartment complex park for about 5 min and then go to leasing office. When they say I have to deliver first I say I did and only 1 person answered. I have never had issues with amazon or office. And yes I do put them all as one. Doing one at a time is a waste your precious time.


----------



## Nekoosa (Nov 28, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> It's not that customer don't read the notes, the notes ARE for other drivers. Customers never see them. Amazon would never let the drivers send notes to customers without censors.


That's a very good point, made me wonder does customer support( actually customer support not driver support) get to see the notes. If so wouldn't they advise customer when the customer calls in saying they didnt receive it " mr Johnson, I'm showing a note stating package was left at leasing office".

We will find out. It appears I did it the wrong way this time.



UberTrucker said:


> Your fine with doing all at once. I did it all the time. I never do apartments. I go straight to leasing office. Well let me rephrase that. I drive in apartment complex park for about 5 min and then go to leasing office. When they say I have to deliver first I say I did and only 1 person answered. I have never had issues with amazon or office. And yes I do put them all as one. Doing one at a time is a waste your precious time.


Thank you, but now secondary question brought to my attention is do you do " receptionist" or " secured mailroom"


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

Chicago-uber said:


> No. Don't do that. Clients will go look for the package by their mailbox and then you'll get hit with DNR. Nobody reads notes.
> 
> Do receptionist. Type the <name> - leasing office.


Even at the leasing office, boxes aren't safe. I've delivered to leasing office and taken them to a what they call a mail room and you see residents going through pkgs looking for theirs. How easy is for them to take whatever pkg looks appealing to them.



Nekoosa said:


> That's a very good point, made me wonder does customer support( actually customer support not driver support) get to see the notes. If so wouldn't they advise customer when the customer calls in saying they didnt receive it " mr Johnson, I'm showing a note stating package was left at leasing office".
> 
> We will find out. It appears I did it the wrong way this time.
> 
> Thank you, but now secondary question brought to my attention is do you do " receptionist" or " secured mailroom"


Secured mailroom. Most times receptionist won't sign or give you name anyways so yeah. I've always put secure mailroom


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I had a lady thank me for delivering to her apartment. She said it's annoying to have to go to office to pick up her delivery


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> It's not that customer don't read the notes, the notes ARE for other drivers.


What are you talking about? The notes (other than Gate Code or Business Hours) are tied to a particular package, not an address or location. So what's the point of leaving a note to other drivers about a package that's been delivered? They'd never see it. I think you're confused.

And if Amazon was concerned about customers seeing a note left by a driver, they certainly wouldn't give us cameras and the ability to snap photos of anything we want and send those straight to the customer's Amazon account.


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> I had a lady thank me for delivering to her apartment. She said it's annoying to have to go to office to pick up her delivery


No way!!! A person annoyed for having to do something. She is the same that will get annoyed because she has to walk 1 or 2 houses down to get into hr Uber. Lol


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

jester121 said:


> What are you talking about? The notes (other than Gate Code or Business Hours) are tied to a particular package, not an address or location. So what's the point of leaving a note to other drivers about a package that's been delivered? They'd never see it. I think you're confused.


You are the one confused, I've seen numerous delivery notes that say under doormat. Those weren't customer's instructions or notes, those were all left by the previous drivers delivering to the same address. If they were tied to a particular package, why would I see it in a new package I'm delivering to the same address?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I see stupid instructions constantly. Lately I've been getting gate code that's the person's email address


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Oh man...I have been using notes all wrong!


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

I group them together all the time when I deliver to an apartment with a front desk concierge (receptionist) or a mail room. Usually the mail room has an automated locker system so no issues from that. With leasing offices I treat those as my second option after attempting individually. I leave a missed you note with intent of delivering to the leasing office on it.


----------

